# Bringing eth0 up ... [SOLVED]

## region-g

```
Bringing eth0 up ...

dhcpcd: Hostname look up failure

ifconfig '--help' gives usage information [!!]
```

Hello i'm an error, i live to break your nerves ...

Redirect me if i'm re-posted.

Sorry for my english, gone to a cheap english school.

ThanxLast edited by region-g on Sun Dec 11, 2005 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rev138

Please post the output of

```
# ifconfig eth0
```

And

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## nlindblad

A long shot, but check that you have listed your localhost and hostname on one line in /etc/hosts.

Example:

```
127.0.0.1     localhost prescott

```

----------

## region-g

Fisrt ifconfig eth0 output is the following (something like that, this is copy paste from guide)

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:8F:61:7A

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::50:ba8f:617a/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1498792 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1284980 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1984 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:485691215 (463.1 Mb)  TX bytes:123951388 (118.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800
```

As for the cat command i will only display the important one, i'm using PPPoA so:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

As for the hosts it's ok i double checked it ... 

But after posting here and recompiling kernel i saw a difference ... at boot.

```
Bringing eth0 up via DHCP [!!]
```

----------

## region-g

Every time i manually compile kernel i have the same errors ....

... so now that i typed 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

i saw the following

```
Bringing eth0 up via dhcp [ok]
```

but 

```
dhcpcd: Hostname look up failure

ifconfig '--help' gives usage information [!!]
```

I did wrote again the con.d/net but i want to ask something on that.

which is the correct one ?

1.

```
iface_eth0=dhcp"
```

2.

```
iface_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

I think they are the same, but i often see it on other, similar, topics.

Thanx. Hope finally load enlightenment

----------

## nlindblad

From /etc/conf.d/net

```
ifconfig_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

----------

## rev138

 *region-g wrote:*   

> iface_eth0="dhcp"

 

This works fine for me.

----------

## Danny_Schneider

Think it should be checked if this is not the same Problem as in my thread.... maybe something's damaged with gentoo and our configs are OK.

Looks like we both followed the instructions of the handbook....

My Thrad: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408696.html

----------

## region-g

Hey there 

/sbin/ifconfig output:

```
 lo       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:8F:61:7A

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::50:ba8f:617a/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1498792 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1284980 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1984 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:485691215 (463.1 Mb)  TX bytes:123951388 (118.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800
```

but when i type 

ifconfig eth0 is see

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:8F:61:7A

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::50:ba8f:617a/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1498792 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1284980 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1984 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:485691215 (463.1 Mb)  TX bytes:123951388 (118.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800
```

how can that happen

my mobo is Asus A7n8X deluxe any info welcome cause there have been days now that i'm trying to bring up network

(results after boot)

----------

## rev138

 *region-g wrote:*   

> how can that happen
> 
> my mobo is Asus A7n8X deluxe any info welcome cause there have been days now that i'm trying to bring up network

 

That is odd. I have the same motherboard, and it works fine. Which driver are you using for the card?

----------

## rev138

In my kernel, I have the following:

```
[*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers 

     <M>   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

/etc/conf.d/net looks like this:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

I have 'coldplug' in the boot runlevel, and 'net.eth0' in the default.

----------

## region-g

I use exactly the options i also use hotplug, i want to know if i can copy the FILE

over to my system. 

I mean that when i load live cd network works fine, i want to copy over the the resolv.conf, i think, so that i can

bring up the eth0.

I know that this is kind boring, and i'm already tired with that, but this is not the first time 

i'm using gentoo.

All the previous times i had installed the network properly and i use emerge quite productive 

but this time i can't see a result.

Thanx for all the help from all of u guys.

----------

## rev138

 *region-g wrote:*   

> I use exactly the options i also use hotplug

 

Hotplug, when last I checked, is deprecated, and the init script does nothing. You should be using coldplug instead.

----------

## region-g

Hi 

i finally managed to bring up eth at boot BUT when i'm trying to emerge or ping i have no results ....

what to do ?

All my configuration files are double checked

Thanx www.gentoo.org and all the gentooists for the support

----------

## rev138

Can you ping IP addresses?

If so, check the nameservers listed in /etc/resolv.conf?

If not, make sure your gateway is valid.

----------

## region-g

No unforunately i can't ping any address

```
xxxx unknown host
```

As so for the gateway, if i'm right i use dhcp else help me understand the question   :Embarassed: 

After that i tried to emerge some and i saw 

```
Temporary failure in name resolution

Couldn't download ...
```

Thanx

----------

## rev138

 *region-g wrote:*   

> No unforunately i can't ping any address

 

Are you pinging by IP? Try 

```
# ping 64.233.187.99
```

 That's google.com

 *region-g wrote:*   

> As so for the gateway, if i'm right i use dhcp else help me understand the question   

 

Assuming DHCP is giving out the right gateway address, that should be fine. Does it work properly with other computers?

----------

## region-g

I ping IP and it works fine, i pink google.com it doesn't 

I also changed my domainname at conf.d/domainame and resolv.conf because i saw that in my 

router ip, at the DNS Server Configuration the name was "lan". 

Before change i used another name "plan3t". 

My DSL Router is Speedtouch 530i, the ip that gives me, in the DNS hostname table, for the Unix is 10.0.0.1.

Thanx

----------

## rev138

 *region-g wrote:*   

> I ping IP and it works fine, i pink google.com it doesn't 

 

It's a DNS issue then. Make sure the nameservers in resolv.conf are valid.

Try:

```
# dig @<nameserver IP> google.com
```

This will show you if the nameservers are working properly.

----------

## region-g

I don't understand this function i really need more to continue i tried everything to make it work

I type dig @<nameserver IP> google.com ?

I don't think so ...

Thank u

----------

## rev138

 *region-g wrote:*   

> I type dig @<nameserver IP> google.com ?
> 
> I don't think so ...

 

Yes, but replace <nameserver IP> with the IP address of one of the nameservers from your /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## region-g

In my resolv.conf file i only see 

```
domain name lan
```

and the dig command isn't functional 

```
command not found
```

Thanx

----------

## daeghrefn

The domainname command is one word.  Check the contents of your /etc/conf.d/hostname and /etc/conf.d/domainname.  Also, if you don't have the dig tool, you can get it by emerging bind-tools.

Anyway, if the only thing in your resolv.conf file is a domain name, and no name server listings, that is your problem.  check your /etc/conf.d/net file for your DHCP options.  If you have your DHCP options as either -r or -R (I can't remember) that tells dhcpcd not to overwrite the name servers in /etc/resolv.conf  and if you don't have your own resolving DNS server, that is a bad thing.

----------

## region-g

It is ok, now i just had to write again the resolv.conf file, 

i simply added the nameserver section.

Thanx u all

S. Thanx to rev138

----------

